# WEEDLINES



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxfish4fun (Oct 22, 2007)

ANY WEED LINES OUT AT THE EDGE AND NIPPLE YET?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

No and No


----------

